# Sat. 8/3 RatRod Riders B/C do the Corn Festival Parade



## jwm (Jul 9, 2013)

RatRod Riders Bicycle Club invites you to join us for the Annual

La Habra Lion's Club CORN FESTIVAL PARADE
followed by

a reception and picture taking at
Park Regency Retirement Center
followed by

Burgers, beer, and maybe even potato chips!
At John and Mary's home.


Saturday August 3, 2013
7:00am Meet up at our home for coffee, donuts, shirts, general gettin' ready and socializing.
(please rsvp for directions)

RatRod_Riders@yahoo.com

I'll send you my home address, and phone.


8:30 am Roll out for parade staging (approx. 1.5 mi.)
Parade starts at 9:30 am.

Please come join us for the 65th annual La Habra Lions Club Corn festival parade. If you have a classic, a chopper, a ratrod, a rust bucket- bring it on down and ride! We would very much like to have representatives from as many facets of the fat tire bike world as possible. And a special call out to clubs in the O.B.C. network. Let the good folks of La Habra know who we are and what we do! You must have a club shirt or vest to participate in the parade. We will have RatRod Riders B/C support shirts available that day in both men's and women's styles. ($20. ea) The Park Regency Retirement home visit will be very rewarding. We never out grow wanting to be all cool! These folks can't go out and be all cool too often. So we bring the cool to them, and they dig it!
Burgers and beer speak for themselves. Non-alcoholic refreshment available as well.
Please rsvp at the yahoo email. I would like to get a rough idea of the numbers, and I want to have a list of the clubs representing that day to give to the parade announcer.





Look forward to riding with you
Once again, Please rsvp:

RatRod_Riders@yahoo.com


----------



## Boris (Jul 9, 2013)

Please take photos of the Corn Festival. My girlfriend grew up in La Habra and her eyes always light up when I mention your rides. Great to see that you guys are so involved with the seniors.


----------



## vincev (Jul 9, 2013)

dave marko said:


> please take photos of the corn festival. My girlfriend grew up in la habra and her eyes always light up when i mention your rides. Great to see that you guys are so involved with the seniors.




dave and girlfriend?? This belongs on the joke thread!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 9, 2013)

vincev said:


> dave and girlfriend?? This belongs on the joke thread!




I think he meant to say that he _blew_ up his girlfriend in La Habra.


----------



## jwm (Jul 10, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Please take photos of the Corn Festival. My girlfriend grew up in La Habra and her eyes always light up when I mention your rides. Great to see that you guys are so involved with the seniors.




Will do! Lucky, lucky man to get a girl from La Habra! La Habra chicks rule!

John MacLean


----------



## jwm (Jul 12, 2013)

An update:
Those wishing to attend the parade ride can contact me at the yahoo email or send me a PM on this forum.

Thanks

John MacLean


----------



## jwm (Jul 26, 2013)

shameless *bump*


----------



## Boris (Aug 6, 2013)

Let's see some pictures.


----------



## jwm (Aug 11, 2013)

Link to album:
I didn't get any parade pics, but some of the others did. More stuff on FB.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.342562162542402.1073741834.249409598524326&type=1

JWM


----------

